# Catalyst 15.7.1 Treiber 29.07.2015



## Brzeczek (29. Juli 2015)

Hi@all

AMD hat heute neue Treiber raus gebracht.

Mit den vorletzten Treiber hatte ich massive Performance Probleme bei Counter Strike GO. Ich musste auf 15.5 Beta wechseln, leider habe ich mit den Treiber manchmal Bild fehler bei Evil within . Ich habe eine Radeon R9 290X 

Wie sind eure Erfahrung mit den neuen Treibern?

Edit: 
Download:
Windows 10 x64 / Windows 10 x86
Windows 8.1 x64 / Windows 8.1 x86
Windows 7 x64 / Windows 7 x86

Im Spoiler die Release-Notes:


Spoiler



*Resolved Issues:*


[421165] Battlefield™ Hardline becomes unresponsive after toggling the in-game Vsync option. 
[422261] Mantle-based application may crash when system is woken from sleep mode 
[422291] Battlefield™ 4 may crash if run in Mantle mode with AMD Crossfire™ enabled 
[422273] A crash may be experienced on some AMD Radeon™ R9 300 series products while running the Unigene benchmark 
[422249] A ‘missing Dll’ error message may be experienced while doing an express uninstall of the current driver 
[421444] Transcoded clips may fail to play on some Drag and Drop devices 
[422853] Some systems experience a minor performance drop from 15.15 to 15.20 in The Witcher 3: Wild Hunt with HairWorks enabled 
[422800]  Some “Kaveri” APU-based systems may experience minor performance drop  on PCMark8® Video Group Chat & Casual Gaming tests 
[422797] Display profiles are not retained after driver upgrade from 14.502 to 15.20 
[422249]  DLL missing popup message may be encountered when performing an express  uninstall of the display driver. This will not impact the uninstall  process 
[422342] Cyberlink PowerDVD plays 3D content in 2D mode 
[421570] Audio driver is banged out for non-primary ASIC after enabling CF and rebooting system 
[422675] Intermittent BSOD occurs when launching a race in Dirt Rally™ 
[422621] With quad AMD CrossFire™ mode enabled, TDR or blank display occurs when launching DirectX® 9 application in full screen 
[419871] BSOD observed when performing an express uninstall of the display driver in 4K resolution 
[422671] Flickering corruption may occur in Dirt Rally™ with Advanced Blending enabled 
[422672] Flickering corruption may occur in Dirt Rally™ when changing settings during gameplay 
[422056] 3DMark Farandole may crash when AMD Mantle is selected from the test suite 
 *Known Issues:​ *


​[424127] The Firefox browser may crash while opening multiple tabs (2 or more)
Disabling hardware acceleration or opening multiple windows instead of multiple tabs is a temporary workaround solution 
 
​[423536] F1™ 2015 may experience poor  AMD Crossfire™ scaling 
[423976] GTA V may crash on extended gameplay on some AMD Radeon™ R9 300 series products 
[423982] GRID: Autosport™ and Batman™: Arkham Knight may not launch on some Intel+AMD configurations 
[423651] Applying Video Quality (VQ)  settings while playing Flash/HTML5 content may result in screen flicker 
[420370]  The Frame Rate option is erroneously displayed in the AMD Catalyst™  Control Center Performance Tab for systems with Intel processors and AMD  GPUs. 
[423656] A Blue Screen error may be encountered on some  AMD Radeon™ R9 300 series products if AMD Crossfire™ is enabled/disabled  while BluRay or DVD playback is in progress 
[423520] AMD Dual Graphics may not be available on some AMD A10-5750M-equipped laptops 
[423824] Unable to create an SLS in Eyefinity if a 5K display is part of the SLS. 
[423759] Fill SLS mode will not apply when 2560x1600 resolution and 2560x1440 resolution displays are used 
[423550] VSR mode may be erroneously displayed on devices that do not support the feature 
[423378] Dirt Rally™ may show corruption in game textures after installing the V500 game update 
[423969] System may hang while running the 3D Mark 2011 benchmark in a loop on some AMD Radeon™ R9 200 series products. 
[422748] Battlefield Hardline may experience stuttering during game play 
[422806] Battlefield Hardline may crash on pressing Ctrl+Alt+Del while running in Mantle mode 
​[423311] A TDR error may be experienced when running the Windows Metro camera application in a SLS configuration 
[422944] Fire in Total War™ : Attila may experience corruption when in AMD CrossFire™ mode 
[422291] Battlefield 4 triggers TDR and crash when running in AMD Mantle mode 
[421719] Flickering and intermittent display blanking out with LG31MU97 if resolution is set above 1920x1080 
[422674] Corruption may occur in Dirt Rally™ with CMAA enabled with Portrait SLS and AMD CrossFire™ mode enabled 
[421388] AMD Radeon™ R9 390 Series may experience screen corruption in 3Dmark11 "Deep Sea" Demo 
[422623] Rage: In game cinematic may stutter when quad AMD Crossfire™ mode is enabled 
​[421110] The Witcher® 3: Wild Hunt - Corruption may be observed when AA is enabled in AMD Crossfire™ mode


----------



## beren2707 (29. Juli 2015)

Habe mir erlaubt ein paar weitere Infos zu ergänzen, damit es die Anforderungen an eine User-News etwas besser erfüllt. 

Hatte mit dem vorherigen Treiber keine Probleme in CS:GO. Werde diesen mal sowohl auf 7 als auch 10 installieren und ein bisschen austesten.


----------



## Brzeczek (29. Juli 2015)

beren2707 schrieb:


> Habe mir erlaubt ein paar weitere Infos zu ergänzen, damit es die Anforderungen an eine User-News etwas besser erfüllt.
> 
> Hatte mit dem vorherigen Treiber keine Probleme in CS:GO. Werde diesen mal sowohl auf 7 als auch 10 installieren und ein bisschen austesten.



Danke für deine Hilfe.


----------



## beren2707 (29. Juli 2015)

Bitte sehr, gern geschehen.  
Bislang läuft der Treiber einwandfrei. Habe ihn mal quer durch die Bank in Windows 10 getestet (von Max Payne 2 über Doom 3 bis Witcher 2) und keinerlei Probleme oder Auffälligkeiten feststellen können. Aktuell läuft Torchlight 2, auch dort alles normal. Werde nachher noch BF4 und CS:GO anwerfen.

Edit: Werde nun auf 7 switchen und dort noch etwas testen. Wird mit Dragon Age: Inquisition losgehen.

Edit 2: Läuft wirklich gut. Konnte unter Windows 10 selbst noch Rayman 2 mit GlideFX Downsampeln.  Macht in 1440p + 8xSSAA echt was her.


----------



## RaidRazer (29. Juli 2015)

VSR lässt sich nun auch bei den Radeon 7850/7870 aktivieren


----------



## Stern1710 (29. Juli 2015)

RaidRazer schrieb:


> VSR lässt sich nun auch bei den Radeon 7850/7870 aktivieren


Also ich denke mal auch auf den baugleichen Chips ala 270X und 270?


----------



## RaidRazer (29. Juli 2015)

Stern1710 schrieb:


> Also ich denke mal auch auf den baugleichen Chips ala 270X und 270?



Kann ich im Moment nicht Testen da ich keine 270/X zur Hand habe. Auf der R7 265 eines Kollegen funktioniert VSR.


----------



## marvinj (29. Juli 2015)

Danke für die News, gleich mal laden


----------



## Brzeczek (29. Juli 2015)

Ha unter Evil Within keine Grafik Fehler mehr


----------



## Stern1710 (29. Juli 2015)

RaidRazer schrieb:


> Kann ich im Moment nicht Testen da ich keine 270/X zur Hand habe. Auf der R7 265 eines Kollegen funktioniert VSR.


Die R9 270(X) sind ja nur umgelabelte 7870/7850


----------



## maCque (29. Juli 2015)

Ja geht auch bei 270X, also wohl auch bei 270 non X.


----------



## iGameKudan (29. Juli 2015)

Stern1710 schrieb:


> Die R9 270(X) sind ja nur umgelabelte 7870/7850


Beide Karten sind umgelabelte HD7870er, nur taktet die 270X etwas schneller.


----------



## Bandicoot (30. Juli 2015)

Sehr Gut, THX für die Info.


----------



## Rolk (30. Juli 2015)

Die R9 270 kommt auch mit einem Stromanschluss weniger aus.


----------



## Niza (30. Juli 2015)

In der aktuellen Ausgabe der PCGH (08/2015) wurden ja verschiedene Spiele unter Windows 10 mit Nvidia Grafikkarten und AMD Grafikkarten getestet.

Damals haben die Spiele bei Nvidia karten besser abgeschnitten (stabilere Leistung S.30), wohl dank des Treibersupportes.

Interessant wäre zu wissen, ob AMD nun besser abschneidet mit dem neuen Treiber unter Windows 10.

Mfg:
Niza


----------



## dsdenni (30. Juli 2015)

YES
VSR 7850 Windows 10 rennt nun!!  leider nur bis 2560x1440^^


----------



## PCGH_Raff (30. Juli 2015)

dsdenni schrieb:


> YES
> VSR 7850 Windows 10 rennt nun!!  leider nur bis 2560x1440^^



Passt doch, viel mehr geht mit der GPU sowieso nicht. 

MfG,
Raff


----------



## Brzeczek (30. Juli 2015)

dsdenni schrieb:


> YES
> VSR 7850 Windows 10 rennt nun!!  leider nur bis 2560x1440^^




Ich kann mit meiner R9 290X Maximal 3200x1800 einstellen. The Evil within läuft damit recht gut.  

Besonders die Option die FPS in den Treibern zu limitieren ist sehr interessant. Bei dem einen oder anderen Game drehen die Lüfter nicht voll auf, sehr gute Option. 

Manchmal habe ich abstürze zu beklagen, nur schwer zu sagen ob es an den Treibern liegt.


----------



## dj-moon (30. Juli 2015)

Hallo habe folgendes Problem, 

seit ich auf Win 10 umgestiegen bin, kann ich das AMD Catalyst Control Center nicht starten. 

Es steht zwar drin, aber wenn ich es anklicke läd er es auch für nen Moment aber dann passiert nix mehr.

Und über Programme  passiert garnix.

Unter Win 7 lief es ohne Probleme.

Wer schön wenn einer ein Tipp hätte.


----------



## BiosShock (30. Juli 2015)

So ist zwar offTopic aber ich finde das passt hier sogar mal. 

Hat schon einer RadeonPro zum laufen bekommen? Ich bin auf AmbientOcclusion und LevelofDetail entzug.


----------



## dsdenni (30. Juli 2015)

PCGH_Raff schrieb:


> Passt doch, viel mehr geht mit der GPU sowieso nicht.
> 
> MfG,
> Raff


Das stimmt wohl allerdings


----------



## Brzeczek (30. Juli 2015)

Tja, die Treiber laufen nicht ganz Rund, manchmal schmiert mir The Evil Within ab und manchmal werden die Treiber wegen eines Fehler zurückgesetzt wenn ich auf dem Desktop bin und im Hintergrund Folding@Home läuft.    

So geht das nicht weiter AMD


----------



## Niza (31. Juli 2015)

dj-moon schrieb:


> Hallo habe folgendes Problem,
> 
> seit ich auf Win 10 umgestiegen bin, kann ich das AMD Catalyst Control Center nicht starten.
> 
> ...



Versuche mal folgendes :
Deinstalliere den alten Treiber + das AMD Catalyst Control Center und danach installierst de den Treiber neu + AMD Catalyst Control Center.

Aber dann direkt den neuen hier für Windows 10.
Downloadlink findest de im Startbeitrag 

Mfg:
Niza


----------



## MaxRink (31. Juli 2015)

Der Treiber verträgt sich auch nicht so wirklich mit chrome. Auch fehlt eine API für VCE. Bin daher auf den 15.6 zurück


----------



## Doenerstyle (31. Juli 2015)

.....


----------



## Kusanar (31. Juli 2015)

Hab ihn auf Win7 mit einer 7950 laufen. Performanceseitig hat sich nichts verbessert, aber auch nichts verschlechtert (FHD). Spiele allerdings hauptsächlich ältere Games (> 2 Jahre alt).

Inkompatibilität mit irgendeiner Software wäre mir auch noch nicht aufgefallen, tut alles was es soll (wie vorher).


----------



## lightdragon1984 (31. Juli 2015)

Wie ist das eigentlich mit den alten treuber, soll ich ihn erstmal deinstallieren?  Oder kann ich den neuen drauf machen? Hab eine R9 390


----------



## Kusanar (31. Juli 2015)

Ich hab den alten über das AMD-eigene Setupprogramm deinstalliert und dann den neuen. Hat bis jetzt noch immer geklappt, bin jetzt seit gut 4 Jahren in unregelmäßigen Abständen am Treiber updaten  und dass sogar mit einem Graka-Wechsel zwischendurch.


----------



## lightdragon1984 (31. Juli 2015)

Also einfach ins AMD Catalyst control Center und nach Updates suchen und dann automatisch downloaden lassen und einfach drüber Instalieren?
Also nichts deinstalieren? oder habe ich es falsch verstanden


----------



## Brzeczek (31. Juli 2015)

lightdragon1984 schrieb:


> Also einfach ins AMD Catalyst control Center und nach Updates suchen und dann automatisch downloaden lassen und einfach drüber Instalieren?
> Also nichts deinstalieren? oder habe ich es falsch verstanden




Richtig, es geht alles von alleine


----------



## Effie (1. August 2015)

Aktualisierte Treiber sind ja (fast) immer gut


----------



## RobinsonC (1. August 2015)

Ich habe diesen heute installiert. Ggü. dem 15.7 sind einige Fehler behoben. Auch der mächtige Cursor ist jetzt wieder in seiner Größe "normal".  Scheint jetzt die erste wirklich geeignete Ablösung für den 14.12 Omega.

mfG


----------



## Olstyle (1. August 2015)

Firefox abstürzen als "known issue" und trotzdem ausliefern? Nein Danke!


----------



## beren2707 (1. August 2015)

Ist mir bislang weder unter Windows 7 noch Windows 10 mit dem Treiber passiert, und ich bin passionierter Multi-Tabber.


----------



## Kusanar (3. August 2015)

Bin auch einer dieser "Multi-Tabber" und hab mit der betreffenden Treiberversion trotzdem keinerlei Probleme mit Abstürzen  Wird nicht jede Hardware-Software-Kombination betreffen, wie es aussieht.


----------



## M4xw0lf (3. August 2015)

BiosShock schrieb:


> Hat schon einer RadeonPro zum laufen bekommen? Ich bin auf AmbientOcclusion und LevelofDetail entzug.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Es ist zu befürchten, dass das nie laufen wird. Kümmert sich ja niemand mehr drum.



Olstyle schrieb:


> Firefox abstürzen als "known issue" und trotzdem ausliefern? Nein Danke!



Das ist bestimmt ein Feature, das Microsoft in der WHQL-Prüfung eingebaut hat, um Edge zu promoten.


----------



## xfire89x (3. August 2015)

also bei mir läuft der treiber mit W10 bis jetzt problemlos. VSR usw. alles vorhanden und funktioniert wie es soll.


----------



## dj-moon (5. August 2015)

Hi Niza,

vielen Dank, für dein Tipp den es geklappt.


----------



## maCque (16. August 2015)

Hat jemand Beobachtungen gemacht, bei denen OC Settings unter dem neuen Treiber schneller zu Abstürzen oder Artefakten führen? Ich habe dieses Gefühl aktuell...


----------



## Soulsnap (14. September 2015)

Joa, treiber heute installiert und auf beinahe jeder Seite im Internet Scriptfehler. Kein Surfen mehr möglich.


----------



## marvinj (14. September 2015)

Treiber installiert und nur Bildfehler...
Wo bekomm ich den Vorgänger her?^^


----------



## CSOger (14. September 2015)

Hier zbs.

AMD Catalyst Komplettpaket Download - ComputerBase


----------



## maCque (14. September 2015)

Dann werd ich auch mal wieder fix umsteigen, mein OC musste ich durch die neuen Treiber drastisch reduzieren.


----------



## DARPA (14. September 2015)

Wir sind doch schon bei 15.8 ^^


----------



## thunderofhate (15. September 2015)

Habe mit dem 15.8 Beta zwar nicht mehr regelmäßig Bluescreens (im Idle), aber der Cursor der Maus spinnt immer noch.
Hatte sonst nie Probleme mit AMD-Treibern aber die letzten beiden sind eine Katastrophe.


----------



## DARPA (15. September 2015)

Welches OS hast du?

15.7.1 hatte ich übersprungen, aber 15.8 läuft bisher fehlerfrei.


----------



## thunderofhate (15. September 2015)

Win7 Pro 64bit


----------



## Brzeczek (15. September 2015)

Soulsnap schrieb:


> Joa, treiber heute installiert und auf beinahe jeder Seite im Internet Scriptfehler. Kein Surfen mehr möglich.



Welchen Browser benutzt du? 

Wenn man im Browser die GPU Unterstützung abschaltet, müsste sich das Problem im Luft auflösen.

Was den 15.8 angeht, ist meine R9 290x bei Folding@Home instabil geworden. Der Treiber wird mal öfters zurück gesetzt :/


----------



## Soulsnap (15. September 2015)

Nutze primär Firefox das Problem besteht aber auch in Opera und dem iE. Hardwarebeschleunigung ist deaktiviert mit nem älteren Treiber bleibt das Problem bestehen. Habe jetzt Noscript installiert aber es dauert jetzt ewig irgendwelche Seiten zu laden...


----------



## DARPA (16. September 2015)

thunderofhate schrieb:


> Win7 Pro 64bit



Oke, nutz ich auch. Hmm, schon strange, auch die Probleme von Soulsnap.

Hilft jetzt zwar nicht direkt, aber ich hatte auch mal nach einem Treiberupdate, dass der Rechner langsam wurde bis hin zu Treiberresets. Bin im Endeffekt drauf gekommen, dass Avira Schuld war. Mit Avast lief dann alles geschmiert.
Also manchmal beisst sich irgendwie auch Software untereinander. Ist dann nur tricky, dass rauszufinden.


----------



## thunderofhate (17. September 2015)

Also Kaspersky absetzen ist für mich keine Option. Dann steige ich lieber wieder auf einen alten Treiber um.
Es kamen aber keine neuen Installationen hinzu und ich habe eigentlich auch nichts, was ich nicht bräuchte installiert... abgesehen von Spielen.


----------



## Soulsnap (17. September 2015)

Mit Kaspersky hat es auch kein Stück zu tun mMn. Erst recht nicht bei mir. Lief Jahrelang mit Kaspersky und jedem Treiber Problemlos.


----------



## DARPA (17. September 2015)

Ich sag ja nicht, dass es bei euch nun am Antiviren Programm liegt.  Wahrscheinlich ist es nicht mal eine Software Komplikation. War ja nur  ein Beispiel, was ich bei mir mal festgestellt hatte. 
Das einfachste ist halt, den 15.7 weiterhin zu nutzen. Der scheint ja keine Probleme zu machen.




WhiningCoil schrieb:


> Sollte man, wenn man die Herunterskalierung (Downsampling) benutzt, auch GPU-Aufskalierung aktivieren? Oder ist das Humbug, da die Aufskalierung eh nur für niedrigere als die native Auflösung da ist.


Aktivieren kannste beides, ob man es dann auch nutzt ist der andere Punkt. Wenn man nicht upsamplen muss, kann man sich den Haken auch sparen.


----------



## thunderofhate (17. September 2015)

Ich schrieb ja, 15.8 Beta lässt sich bei mir aushalten. Der Cursor ist zwar immer noch nicht optimal, aber es kommt im Idle nicht mehr regelmäßig zu Bluescreens.


----------



## iGameKudan (18. September 2015)

Bei mir aufm Notebook hat der 15.8 auch extrem instabil gearbeitet - mein UV bei gleichzeitigem OC ist in Spielen permanent abgestürzt, mit dem 15.7.1 läuft alles bestens.


----------

